# Where are you?



## Obesus (Nov 19, 2005)

We are doing this for a variety of reasons, but largely so that anyone interested in hosting a restaurant or coffeehouse get-together event for BHM and FFAs can see who is where! If you see that there are a few folks in your area and wouldn't mind organizing an event,

Just go to: http://www.frappr.com/bhmffa
and click "add member"

Then you can also go to: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dimbhmffa/

where we have our own group with a calendar to plan events, and group email to let everyone know that something is portending!

Muchas gracias to Missaf for her great suggestion on Frappr! :bow:


----------



## Obesus (Nov 20, 2005)

For a Western States get together, that would be open to anyone from anywhere that didn't mind the trip...isn't a trip to Las Vegas always fabulous and in great taste! LOL  :bow: Don't forget to let us know approximately where you are...you can post anonymously to the Frappr! It will just help us to get an idea of where an Eastern or Southern states meeting might be for FFA's and BHM!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 22, 2005)

....I am both the only personnage willing to host an event AND the only person willing to attend! Well, host an event, I shall and if I am in my own worst company, then it shall be a zinger and a whiz-bang of an event and it will be rollicking, laden with holiday cheer and rockin' out dude!!! Always reckon with the fact that the Rev is absolutely irrepressible and just ever so slightly nutso!!!!


----------



## missaf (Nov 23, 2005)

I think this is a sign of closet anonymity among most of our posters. They'll be out of the closet on the boards, but won't disclose personal detail.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 23, 2005)

Obesus, though, being crafty in the ways of psychology is going to shape and model behaviors to demonstrate that socializing and coming out of anonymity is real good for ego-strength and perkitude! Shhhh....I don't want anyone to know, so I figured this thread would be the best place to hide that information! ROFL Ohhhhh...I am just such an elfen and irrepressible thing! LOL Thank you, Missaf for thinking about the community at large...you are a gem! :bow: 



missaf said:


> I think this is a sign of closet anonymity among most of our posters. They'll be out of the closet on the boards, but won't disclose personal detail.


----------



## missaf (Nov 23, 2005)

Just adding another gem to my fat crown


----------



## Obesus (Nov 25, 2005)

I think we are getting an impression of just how spread out everyone is for the first time...Wales, Australia, Netherland, West Coast US, East Coast, North Carolina....as this begins to fill in a bit more, I think we need to think about an *International* get-together! Maybe the Azores! Ooooh...how about Malta in '07....well, for the time being, I am thinking that a Las Vegas event in '06 would be a good start just to give the main base of US folks a chance to collect...'07 we can shoot for the Azores, Malta, Ponape' or some other island world in-between! One of the main stipulations would be to make the events as welcoming, easy to do and afford as possible to be as inclusive as we can be...this gives us a much better idea, though, thanks! :bow:


----------



## decanblue (Nov 25, 2005)

So I posted my stuff on frappr!

At least Vegas is close to where I live... 

I must say, this satellite program thing is awesome. I can see my house and my car from here... 

Cheers,

Lance


----------



## Obesus (Nov 26, 2005)

Hmmmmm...you are a touch closer and I have (gulp) never been to Vegas....I lead a sheltered life! LOL If you have any ideas on places of interest down there, that would be appreciated!



decanblue said:


> So I posted my stuff on frappr!
> 
> At least Vegas is close to where I live...
> 
> ...


----------



## Obesus (Nov 27, 2005)

This Frappr thing is a very handy tool for organizing an event...we are starting to get a real idea of what is going on out there... the problem had always been that the true situation was always fuzzy and amorphous, but this gives us a sense of how many folks might be interested and the most reasonable places to hold something! I think that tying our event, even if only loosely with the Summer Vegas Bash is also a great idea....this thing is starting to take on a shape...! :bow:


----------



## missaf (Nov 27, 2005)

Glad to help  In another life I used to do event planning, but alas, I've been called to other things, I will however contribute as much as I can 

Even if we only attend the bash as attendees and all hang out together, that's saying something, and meeting on common ground!


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 27, 2005)

I can't wait! Promise me you'll help me double team sweet* Obe* in a full body bear hug!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 27, 2005)

..there are six members so far:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dimbhmffa/

....so, feel free to post over there,particularly on event planning..that is what it was really set up for...local events and what appears to be next year's big event! Wah-hooo! Or is that Ya-hoooo! :bow:


----------



## Obesus (Nov 27, 2005)

...that's some major double team action there! LOL....perhaps we need a larger event venue to accomdate the perkiness and I better mentally prepare myself for the wave of bliss with some Bunny-fu exercises! :bow:  




Jeannie said:


> I can't wait! Promise me you'll help me double team sweet* Obe* in a full body bear hug!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 27, 2005)

...being the fabulous person she is, posted the announcement for the 10th Anniversary Vegas Bash over on the other thread, so I am bringing it over here, so we can study it in some depth...sounds incredible...many many days of fun! 

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=731542

I am thinking that since they have already set things up, do we need to duplicate effort? Perphaps some of us could just volunteer to help them with event coordination in a friendly spirit? What think ye all?


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 27, 2005)

I can't find where they tell us how much this shindig costs! Also, a lot of people have already booked rooms. Did I miss a room block price list? Usually when I travel with a group we get a room block under a specific name. Am I just over-looking this info?

Also, I don't see much interest from our board. Is the list of interested people...

Jeannie
Obesus
Missaf

I'm not interested in attending this thing if you guys aren't commited. I'd just be going to spend time with you all. Because frankly, I have a place to stay free in San fransisco. I would rather spend my money partying with Obe and whoever could make it there than ending up spending a week in Las Vegas trying to hang with a group of people I don't know. 

Just how serious is this LV talk and who is going? The BBW event ball has been rolling and it seems we'll have to decide quickly if we want to attend that. Didn't they say the hotel will sell out? I want to book my room now if we're doing this thing.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 27, 2005)

Lance from Vegas is also a definite...but we are unsure about anyone else....I think the Bash folks haven't even gotten to the point where things are really organized enough to tell what the costs are going to be...I didn't really see anything specific and I went to the Stardust site too...I think what we might consider is seeing if we have enough interest to really warrant it and by that I would mean at least eight to ten committed folks...let's give it a couple of weeks to see if we get any definite takers here or at the group...I am sure there is a block room price, but all I can say is that the current special Winter prices are around $50 a room a night, which is definitely el cheapo! LOL The one thing I noticed is that the Stardust is a much older and probably not quite as fancy hotel, which is probably why it was chosen. If there is a separate event cost, that might discourage some folks...we will just have to see how things develop with the bash organizers...I think we can give it until mid-December and then decide...or does that seem too long? San Francisco would not be a bad alternative if we start thinking about it....yikes, this all started happening fast, eh? LOL:shocked:  



Jeannie said:


> I can't find where they tell us how much this shindig costs! Also, a lot of people have already booked rooms. Did I miss a room block price list? Usually when I travel with a group we get a room block under a specific name. Am I just over-looking this info?
> 
> Also, I don't see much interest from our board. Is the list of interested people...
> 
> ...


----------



## Obesus (Nov 27, 2005)

The West Tower double queen rooms $56.00 a night Sunday thru Thursday and $96.00 on Friday and Saturday. Hmmmm....no idea what the event rates are yet....but if you dig around in the whole Bash thread, there are tidbits of info!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 27, 2005)

July 25th to 30th...although we don't necessarily need to stay for the whole shebang...I am hoping that if we really get some concrete info, more folks would be interested, so I will peruse the Bash board regularly for tidbits of info! :bow:


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 27, 2005)

Well SF would be expensive for most people. I just have a standing invitation for a room any time of the year for as long as I need it so of course that appeals to me! I love S.F. and the surrounding area. It would be a great place to meet and do things together but probably cost prohibitive.

The BBW bash does look like fun but as I said, I did NAAFA in S.F. and didn't know a soul and don't really want to do that sort of the thing again. (Not unless you guys are there.) 

I went to the Stardust site too. I hope it's not a dump! Surely they wouldn't keep going back there every year if it was bad, would they? One thing that would totally mess with my chi is being stuck in a sub-par hotel for 5 days! :shocked: 

I also told *BWL* I would meet him in June when he comes to the states. I need to find out if his dates are flexible or if he would even be interested in this LV bash. I do know he is an FA so he just might be!  Anyway, my point is I don't think I can afford to do 2 trips out west in 2 consecutive months. Plus I have *several* other travel commitments pending for summer as well.  

So much to consider! I think I'll book a room or a suite at the Stardust just in case and then cancel it if it looks like this is all just a wet dream.

Thanks for the input *Obe*! As long as I have that room there if needed, I won't worry about this until they say they need the event payment. No reason to rush that way. 

*Missaf*, do you know people going to the bash?

And now, I have a hot date with a movie, a big bag of potato chips, and a pint of Ben & Jerrys. :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Obesus (Nov 27, 2005)

...is that the Stardust is going to be demolished after 2006, which explains the low cost for the rooms....I am thinking it is probably a good idea to just book a room and then cancel later if things change....as far as San Francisco being expensive...it would depend on the airport hotel rates...with the SFO BART station in place now, folks would have a very easy and cheap way to get right into the heart of the City...I will see what the rates are out by the Airport...this is getting thick fast! I think both SF and Vegas would be good choices for folks coming from Australia or elsewhere, because they are both major tourist towns with a lot to do...the one thing that may decide this is the Bash fee...if there is a big fee on top of the room and the airline ticket, we may have to work out an alternative either here in SF or in LV or LA with no fee...that could be a good thing too!:bow: 



Jeannie said:


> Well SF would be expensive for most people. I just have a standing invitation for a room any time of the year for as long as I need it so of course that appeals to me! I love S.F. and the surrounding area. It would be a great place to meet and do things together but probably cost prohibitive.
> 
> The BBW bash does look like fun but as I said, I did NAAFA in S.F. and didn't know a soul and don't really want to do that sort of the thing again. (Not unless you guys are there.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 27, 2005)

> we may have to work out an alternative either here in SF or in LV or LA with no fee...that could be a good thing too!



I like that idea a lot. If this bash fee is a lot, why pay it to go to an event where we're really just interested in hanging with each other? The costume party sounds fun but seriously, we could all play dress up in my hotel room and have a wonderful time on our own.  

Good call though. Lets see what BWL says about his June plans. We may want to try to work around that if he's interested.

Ok, that ice cream really is screaming my name. Later babe! :kiss2:


----------



## Obesus (Nov 27, 2005)

Some of the better Civic Center hotels are down under $80 a night for a double and it folks were willing to spring a tad more....i.e. $50-60 each then that opens up a lot more SF hotels...if BWL is coming in June, we would hate to miss the opportunity for him to meet a few of the folks...since Jeannie already has a housing option and I am taken care of, we could do this on the cheap, just hotel and airfare, which opens it up to a few more people..also I think five days is a bit much for the Vegas event...three days should be plenty to have a wonderful time, eh?! The City is filled with more than enough places to dine and frolic...OK, this is a good thing...I know Missaf was already going to Vegas in the Spring, so two trips might be a bit much and the trip from SoCal to SF is pretty easy....any other thoughts?  




Jeannie said:


> I like that idea a lot. If this bash fee is a lot, why pay it to go to an event where we're really just interested in hanging with each other? The costume party sounds fun but seriously, we could all play dress up in my hotel room and have a wonderful time on our own.
> 
> Good call though. Lets see what BWL says about his June plans. We may want to try to work around that if he's interested.
> 
> Ok, that ice cream really is screaming my name. Later babe! :kiss2:


----------



## missaf (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah I have a date with Billy Joel in April. Getting up north is harder for me as its farther from my son and a lot longer of a drive, but I'll try my best.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 27, 2005)

...LA is yet another option....and I know the public transportation, especially from the airport is a lot better than in the olden days...I was just down there in the Spring doing a training way the heck out on 22nd street...but the company vehicles picked me up and brought me back to the airport...we will certainly keep that option open...now we need to figure in BWL and Lance if we can...and anyone else interested....I think this is one of those time will tell where everyone is at type-o-things....if we can make it easier for you in any way, we will definitely figure something out....I do think we need to make it as accessible, convenient and affordable as we conceiveably can....:bow: 



missaf said:


> Yeah I have a date with Billy Joel in April. Getting up north is harder for me as its farther from my son and a lot longer of a drive, but I'll try my best.


----------



## missaf (Nov 27, 2005)

San Diego is even an option, I think! The beaches are nice, plenty of good food, and places to flaunt our BHMs like the zoo and Balboa Park and Legoland for the big kids in our boys


----------



## Obesus (Nov 27, 2005)

..of my mind, there is a long-lost FFA down there, Javaneva was her handle...maybe that would get her out on the town! San Diego is not a bad option at all....let's consider it as part of the LA option when the voting comes down to the wire...and that is not at all to say we couldn't have a couple of these...one in '06 and ond in '07...the West Coast as a whole does have some WEIGHT in on the matter LOL:bow: :eat1: :eat1: 




missaf said:


> San Diego is even an option, I think! The beaches are nice, plenty of good food, and places to flaunt our BHMs like the zoo and Balboa Park and Legoland for the big kids in our boys


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 27, 2005)

missaf said:


> San Diego is even an option, I think! The beaches are nice, plenty of good food, and places to flaunt our BHMs like the zoo and Balboa Park and Legoland for the big kids in our boys



I've always wanted to see San Diego and figured that's where I'd be going to meet BWL. LA would be my last choice of the places mentioned so far. LV, SF, SD are all fine with me. 

I ate way too much junk since I lasted posted. ugh.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 28, 2005)

"Lower Haight"...the hippest part town outside of the Valencia Gulch....totally deck man, that is groovy! I am beginning to lean South, although it might be the Thanksgiving leftovers...! LOL San Diego sounds like a very good option although my only question is how to get around there, since I am not at all a driver of vehicles...if we can insure easy transport for everyone, SD would be a great choice! Whew...we are roaring through options, although I suspect that there will not be a hoarde of folks interested...just a small group who are already actively interested..we shall see! 




Jeannie said:


> I've always wanted to see San Diego and figured that's where I'd be going to meet BWL. LA would be my last choice of the places mentioned so far. LV, SF, SD are all fine with me.
> 
> I ate way too much junk since I lasted posted. ugh.


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 28, 2005)

Obesus said:


> "Lower Haight"...the hippest part town outside of the Valencia Gulch....totally deck man, that is groovy! I am beginning to lean South, although it might be the Thanksgiving leftovers...! LOL San Diego sounds like a very good option although my only question is how to get around there, since I am not at all a driver of vehicles...if we can insure easy transport for everyone, SD would be a great choice! Whew...we are roaring through options, although I suspect that there will not be a hoarde of folks interested...just a small group who are already actively interested..we shall see!



Well, that is the good thing about Las Vegas. If we stay on the strip, most everything will be close by. If we wanted to venture away from the strip and hit Freemont Street we could share cabs. If we wanted to head to the mountains or the dam, I could rent a car for the day, although it's going to be blistering hot so I imagine we'll want to stick around where the AC blows. _Shrug._ We really need to hear BWL's schedule. I'd also like to find out if Keith can join us. He lives in the Bay area and may be able to make it. Unfortunately he has been MIA for the past couple of weeks.  

But whatever we decide, I don't mind renting a car to help with whatever tranportation is needed.

*PS*- lol at the poll results thus far! 4 votes, 4 different answers. Figures, doesn't it!!


----------



## missaf (Nov 28, 2005)

Vegas has the monorail, too, which is air conditioned and runs up and down most of the strip. 

San Diego, would be a little more difficult. There are trolleys in old town and the like, and some public trains, but we'd have to cab it in between for larger groups.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 28, 2005)

Down in San Diego....I think you are right that we need to hear from more folks and get their schedules and then work it out....I am up for any of the options so far....let us see what other countries might be heard from! Keith, Lance and BWL are all significant folks in this matter, eh? :bow: 

Gracias for being helpful with the transportation matter....most gracious of you!  




Jeannie said:


> Well, that is the good thing about Las Vegas. If we stay on the strip, most everything will be close by. If we wanted to venture away from the strip and hit Freemont Street we could share cabs. If we wanted to head to the mountains or the dam, I could rent a car for the day, although it's going to be blistering hot so I imagine we'll want to stick around where the AC blows. _Shrug._ We really need to hear BWL's schedule. I'd also like to find out if Keith can join us. He lives in the Bay area and may be able to make it. Unfortunately he has been MIA for the past couple of weeks.
> 
> But whatever we decide, I don't mind renting a car to help with whatever tranportation is needed.
> 
> *PS*- lmao at the poll results thus far! Figures, doesn't it!!


----------



## missaf (Nov 28, 2005)

Obe you might want to cross post this to the event discussion board, too, just in case someone else might want to attend.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 28, 2005)

My first choice would be Vegas on the concept that I have never seen it before and that would be a trip! However, we do have to consider a multitude of factors, even in our small potential group....Timmy, Keith, Lance, BWL, you and Jeannie are all possibles, but not definites...let us take a week or two and see if we can pin down more info from all the key players and anyone else who is interested...but I could handle any of the four City options...
Thanks for being so helpful with info, BTW! It is helping us to get that crystal ball in focus..:bow: 



missaf said:


> Vegas has the monorail, too, which is air conditioned and runs up and down most of the strip.
> 
> San Diego, would be a little more difficult. There are trolleys in old town and the like, and some public trains, but we'd have to cab it in between for larger groups.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 28, 2005)

...with but one single thought....first, with Fatlane, in the Frenzy Thread on Miss AnnMarie and some deep serious thoughty matters about cakes and now...I was just about to head over and post there...muchas gracias for the psychic support!  



missaf said:


> Obe you might want to cross post this to the event discussion board, too, just in case someone else might want to attend.


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 28, 2005)

Obesus said:


> My first choice would be Vegas on the concept that I have never seen it before and that would be a trip! However, we do have to consider a multitude of factors, even in our small potential group....Timmy, Keith, Lance, BWL, you and Jeannie are all possibles, but not definites...let us take a week or two and see if we can pin down more info from all the key players and anyone else who is interested...but I could handle any of the four City options...
> Thanks for being so helpful with info, BTW! It is helping us to get that crystal ball in focus..:bow:



I agree that Las Vegas would be the most fun for those who have never seen it. Even if you don't like to gamble, which I don't, LV is fun and exciting to see. And hey, the buffets are world famous! Our group could put a serious dent in a buffet! :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: 

Say, didn't we have some oldtimers like *MAKASUMO* and *buffetbelly* who said they really enjoyed going to Vegas? Maybe this little trip will bring out some lurkers!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 28, 2005)

Just kidding.....but that is a thought and a heavy thought at that! Miss Jeannie, as always, you are just a gem....a nice 40K pink kunzite, cabochon cut on 14K solid gold! Hmmmmm....that was an interesting metaphor! LOL 
Yes, I am sure Frank and Sumo could display an interest, but I might have to go over to "Gluttony Unlimited" and actually advert over there...hey..you just gave me a possible concept..what think thee? Should we take this puppy just a bit further out into the world or keep it in here? 



Jeannie said:


> I agree that Las Vegas would be the most fun for those who have never seen it. Even if you don't like to gamble, which I don't, LV is fun and exciting to see. And hey, the buffets are world famous! Our group could put a serious dent in a buffet! :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:
> 
> Say, didn't we have some oldtimers like *MAKASUMO* and *buffetbelly* who said they really enjoyed going to Vegas? Maybe this little trip will bring out some lurkers!


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 28, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Just kidding.....but that is a thought and a heavy thought at that! Miss Jeannie, as always, you are just a gem....a nice 40K pink kunzite, cabochon cut on 14K solid gold! Hmmmmm....that was an interesting metaphor! LOL
> Yes, I am sure Frank and Sumo could display an interest, but I might have to go over to "Gluttony Unlimited" and actually advert over there...hey..you just gave me a possible concept..what think thee? Should we take this puppy just a bit further out into the world or keep it in here?



I knew the buffets would perk up some ears. :eat2: 

I'd say keep it here for now if that's ok with everyone else. We can see how things go for a while and then make a decision about that.

Thanks for the sweet compliment. That's a very pretty stone.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 28, 2005)

As always, Miss Jeannie, you are a fountain of wisdom and perkitude! :bow: 
Kunzite is, as we say around the shop here...just a wildly beautiful stone and a powerfully healing one at that!  :eat1: 
PS...speaking of buffets...I had best set me in a more than goodly supply of them snack cakes we been sputterin' on about over in the Frenzy thread over thar' on that other board with Fatlane! LOL wouldn't want to show up to where-ever this event will be looking like a skeleon, would I, eh?



Jeannie said:


> I knew the buffets would perk up some ears. :eat2:
> 
> I'd say keep it here for now if that's ok with everyone else. We can see how things go for a while and then make a decision about that.
> 
> Thanks for the sweet compliment. That's a very pretty stone.


----------



## Karebehr (Nov 28, 2005)

As I live in southern Ontario, Canada, this event is too far for me I think, but it would be awesome to meet all of you that I have been reading on here since I found the board. 

Hope you all have a great time, and am looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 28, 2005)

We are trying to have more than one of these events and eventually we'll hit a more midwestern area set up....if we can even get this one straightened out...the idea is to test one and see if others might be able to organize one...if there are enough folks around for that to happen...we will keep you informed how this all goes, fer sure!  :bow:


----------



## Obesus (Dec 3, 2005)

I will be holding the SF Magickal Meetup group this evening at 5:00PM

http://magickal.meetup.com/363/events/4795408/?a=rem_nr

If you would like to stop over and say hello or discuss the Vegas plans for this Summer, I would be happy to!:bow:


----------

